# Looking to the heavens



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Looking to the heavens

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11213528


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Fantastic images. My son has just bought a new telescope (just delivered today). With my interest in photography we hope to achieve some good images though time spent learning.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Set up the scope tonight and albeit that it's not the clearest of nights, we were able to see the ring round Jupiter, the Orion nebula (amazing), Betelgeuse and Rigel, and also Sirius the dog star which was very colourful. Given the millions of stars out there we're looking forward to clear nights.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Set up the scope tonight and albeit that it's not the clearest of nights, we were able to see the ring round Jupiter, the Orion nebula (amazing), Betelgeuse and Rigel, and also Sirius the dog star which was very colourful. Given the millions of stars out there we're looking forward to clear nights.


Have you got a link for the telecope, sounds good?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Have you got a link for the telecope, sounds good?


http://www.meade.com/product_pages/lx90_series/lx90_8acf/lx90_8acf.php There you go


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Some of those deep space shots take my breath away.

During this time of year it makes me aware what really matters in this small, insignificant rock we all live on.

Don't forget to post a few photos Spitfire.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is our first attempt at taking a picture of Jupiter and it's moons. It's a very rough attempt as it was only a little trial. We are amazed that we actually got this:thumb:


Jupiter and a few of it's moons by Doog E, on Flickr

Not bad eh?


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

amazing, not many things as breath taking as the universe. thanks for sharing


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

One of mine from a few months ago, not quite deep space, but a worthy attempt i feel after freezing my butt off in the blackdown hills!










Best viewed here though Click for flickR Lightbox Edition


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

breathtaking ! no other word


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Here is our first attempt at taking a picture of Jupiter and it's moons. It's a very rough attempt as it was only a little trial. We are amazed that we actually got this:thumb:
> 
> 
> Jupiter and a few of it's moons by Doog E, on Flickr
> ...


Have a look at this :thumb:

Merry Christmas.

Maxtor.


----------



## Lee gsi (Aug 19, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Fantastic images. My son has just bought a new telescope (just delivered today). With my interest in photography we hope to achieve some good images though time spent learning.


Come on over here: http://stargazerslounge.com/ and you will find the Telescope version of DW :lol:

Couple of my moon shots:



















And my first Saturn:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Tried a moon shot tonight. We couldn't fit the whole moon in the frame. We'll need another lens for that apparently. here it is anyway.


Moon shot by Doog E, on Flickr

Thanks for the links BTW:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

This one's a little sharper.


DSC_0014 by Doog E, on Flickr


----------



## Lee gsi (Aug 19, 2007)

That looks great


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

spitfire said:


> This one's a little sharper.
> 
> 
> DSC_0014 by Doog E, on Flickr


That is truely amazing !


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I'll have to dust off my Skywatcher 130P 'scope. Haven't used it in a while (few years really), and have yet to work out how to take proper photos with it.

Impster


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

For those interested, there is a new series starting on BBC2 on Monday night at 8.00pm with Brian Cox. Aimed at those with an interest in the stars and planets (lets face it we all do) Jonathan Ross will be taught how to find and identify them. It's one of three programs.


----------

